# thoughts on making homemade slat wall for garage?



## jerkylips (May 13, 2011)

I have a bunch of shovels, rakes, etc., to be organized in the garage. I like the look/functionality of slat wall, but the commercially available stuff is EXPENSIVE!

I was thinking that I could make my own & I'm looking for opinions of my plan. I don't have specific measurements yet, I need to look at the hooks & stuff that are available to see exactly what thicknesses, spacing, etc.

My plan basically is to rip strips of plywood is 2 different widths to form a "T" shape, screwed together from the back. Once I have a bunch of these, I'd fasten them from the back to a full sheet of plywood, then attach the entire assembly to the wall. I did a rough drawing of the plan.

Does this look like it would work?


----------



## christopheralan (Mar 19, 2008)

Take a look at this…

http://thewoodwhisperer.com/french-cleat-storage-system/

This is what I plan on using in my new shop.

Good luck!


----------



## jerkylips (May 13, 2011)

I'll check it out, thanks!


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

I like the french cleat also. It is not just the slat wall that is expensive. The hangers are also quite pricey.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I used to have shovels,rakes,etc,etc hanging on the shop walls but I saw a space saving idea at my daughters which I like a LOT better. She took a 55 gal plastic barrel, drilled holes in the lid and stores all her handled tools by standing them up on end. I went home and built me one! I now store long handled tools in a fraction of the floor space leaving my wall space for more important functions [like hanging clamps,jigs,etc.Just a thought.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

The thinking behind slatwall is versatility-you can change the arrangement of the shoes and T shirts on the wall as you need to, subtly convincing the customer to look again at all your wares.

I suspect that once you know where the rake goes and the spud fork and the hedge shears, things won't change at all.

Would a piece of 3/4 plywood and hooks like the Duluth and smaller, found at your local Ace or True Value, function the same with greater simplicity and less cost and effort?

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## jerkylips (May 13, 2011)

Lee -

I agree with you, but I have a history of coming up with "great" plans & then changing my mind later. I can see myself wanting to rearrange stuff down the road. I do like the flexiblility of the slat wall.

As far as the effort, it'll be a project that gets me out of the house for a while, so that isn't necessarily a bad thing..


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

For true flexibility I would use french cleats. Just mount a series of them down the wall. You will not be locked into any layout, nor will you have to buy hardware to hang anything. You can make custom hardware as you need it.


----------

